# Looking to catch Brook trout in westmichigan/ grand rapids



## stal lion

im looking to catch some brook trout in grand rapids area this year. if anyone knows of any good streams to start at that would awesome. thanks! :fish2:


----------



## easton_archer

U would have better luck panning for gold at the dam then thinking someone will give up a prized brookie stream. Your best bet is to go the dnr page and do some research and put some mud on the waders. You would be surprised at what "small streams" wide enough to walk over can produce awesome fishing! Good luck and tight lines.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DFJISH

Brook trout in the G.R. area? Really? I never heard of them that far south in MI.


----------



## -Axiom-

DFJISH said:


> Brook trout in the G.R. area? Really? I never heard of them that far south in MI.


They would be unmentionables...

There is a creek that empties into the northside of the lower Muskegon river, it has brookies in it, when I was a kid I caught one that was 17" in this creek named after trees.

There are some tribs to the Muskegon up around the Newaygo area that hold brookies.
The farther north you get the better the brookie fishing gets.

I even caught a brookie in Mona lake once, I think it was lost...


----------



## Robert Holmes

If you want brookies you better head up north of the 45th


----------



## troutguy26

Now thats alot of info droppin right there. I guess i wont frequent that spot anymore. For that lake fish i dont know bout that one but i wasnt there so maybe.


----------



## troutguy26

Now you switched your post to that come on get outta here


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit

stal lion, they definately are hard to come by around w. mi. I have caught a handful around the rockford area in the past though. Put on some miles, and you will find em. PM and maybe i can give ya a few more specifics that I cant post here.


----------



## quest32a

Watch the specifics. Even if you are not naming a creek giving directions or naming things that rhyme are still off limits.


----------



## -Axiom-

troutguy26 said:


> Now thats alot of info droppin right there. I guess i wont frequent that spot anymore. *For that lake fish i dont know bout that one but i wasnt there so maybe.*


The DNR tried to establish a Brookie population in Black creek in the 80's, I was surprised too but I did catch it on the east end near the creek.

I've caught Rainbows right next to the old float bridge on a couple occasions also.
You can catch anything in Mona hole.


----------



## troutguy26

Yup very true but that was a failure for many reasons. Now if they woulda planted browns it woulda flourished. I appreciate ya switchin that back cause what you named is a very small trib that isnt that long as far as mileage and could be destroyed by fisherman in numbers on it. Didnt mean to cause a stink but that is a little jewel that not many fish due to the harshness of it and it would be a shame to see it destroyed by man, heck it has enough problems with run off alone from the you know what.


----------



## Trout King

Plenty of brookies if you know where to go, but not many fisherman are going to give away their jewels. Get a map and start exploring. Some of these streams have larger brookies on average than a lot of northern streams. 12 inchers are not uncommon at all in my favorite, but very few will ever get it's name off of me! :lol:


----------



## Trout King

DFJISH said:


> Brook trout in the G.R. area? Really? I never heard of them that far south in MI.


There are some even further south.


----------



## slowpaya

a lot of tribs to the grand have brookies,learn to identify watercress for your salads,harvest it in quality trout water


----------



## Fishndude

Brookies need clean _*cold*_ water to survive and flourish. They are the least heat-tolerant Trout in MI. Check some detailed maps, and think headwaters of smaller streams/creeks for what you seek. Spend some time checking things out, and carry a thermometer. I doubt you will find Brookies in water that gets much above 64*, but I could be wrong about that. There isn't a river in MI that is too cold for them in the heat of summer. If it makes you wish you had waders on, instead of shorts, you might find them. Further north is better, in general. Smaller streams are more likely, in general.


----------



## Steve

Get yourself an all species license, get the DNR issued Trout/Salmon guide and start exploring.


----------



## itchn2fish

DFJISH said:


> Brook trout in the G.R. area? Really? I never heard of them that far south in MI.


They are present, indeed, even within the city limits but also the surrounding GR area (Walker, Muskegon, etc). I'd better stop right there (a couple of big clues, if you read b/n the lines)........


----------



## Mackboynton

Mr Brookie









Lower peninsula can't say where


----------



## mark

Mackboynton said:


> Mr Brookie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lower peninsula can't say where


nice hemlocks in the background. 

as far as the OP, there are still brookies even down to the stateline, but good luck getting that info. do what steve suggested. EXPLORE


----------



## troutguy26

Ha lol is someone pulling a leg? U.p. lake fish? Has that lakey look to it.


----------



## Mackboynton

No not a lake Brookie 19 1/2 inch river brookie and this one a 17 inch what a weekend


----------



## itchn2fish

Mackboynton said:


> No not a lake Brookie 19 1/2 inch river brookie and this one a 17 inch what a weekend


Very nice. Did you mount those huge stream brookies?


----------



## Mackboynton

Sorry to say no I ate them and I regret it now, but they were good I released two others one 17 and one15 in


Mr Brookie


----------

